# First impressions Monitor11 Series 7



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

So i picked up a pair of the new 11's today and can't say enough how excited i was to test out the new lineup then after i had them hooked up i was in for utter disapointment.
If your looking for reference level forget about it as the speakers have shocked me with what they do not offer as oposed to the old line. 
I will be returning them come monday after i get off work.
I am quite surprised as to the quality i have encounterd because Paradigm has been my only speaker of choice for for nearly 20 years. Guess it's time to start searching out other brands. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Huge congratulations on the new Speakers. Paradigm has really been on a roll. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

what do you mean by a roll? i am very disapointed, compared to old 11's. very.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

So, I should hang on to my V.6 setup?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I was quite impressed with the latest Signature Series and they really exceeded my expectations. As for the previous Monitor 11's, I did not audition them. However, I really have not come across a Paradigm Speaker that I have not found to be enjoyable.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

phreak said:


> So, I should hang on to my V.6 setup?


Hello,
The V.7's are quite impressive and the new Tweeter looks to be amazing. I still think the V.6's are well engineered Speakers. It is interesting that the Monitor 11 V.7 is the same size as the Monitor 9 V.6. That being said the V.7 is a 5 Driver Design while the V.6 is a 4 Driver Design.

You were obviously impressed when you purchased your Paradigms and nothing has changed. Many people loved the V.6 Monitors including a fantastic Review by Soundstage:http://www.hometheatersound.com/equipment/paradigm_monitor11v6_cc390v6_adp390v6_ultracube12.htm
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

phreak said:


> So, I should hang on to my V.6 setup?


Absolutely:T.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> While Bambino might not care for the V.6's, many people did and they got a fantastic Review by Soundstage:http://www.hometheatersound.com/equipment/paradigm_monitor11v6_cc390v6_adp390v6_ultracube12.htm
> Cheers,
> JJ


It's not the V.6's that i'm dissapointed with it's the Series 7 Monitor11's that have disapointed me as to the origional V.6 that i origionaly started off with.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The V.6 monitor11's are at the utmost of there game as opposed to the new series 7 11's that Paradigm has put into production, it's hard for me to imagine that such a great company would produce a product that hardly compares to there lower end items in the same series lineup.:huh:

With the previous 11's i couldn't get enough of how great they sound but with the series7 it makes me glad to still have the old version on hand, i did several side by side comparisons with the several amps i have on hand (XPA1, XPA5, UPA5) and have found that none of them will make the series7 sound like the previous version of the 11's.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Might I recommend the Klipsch Heritage series?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Maybe they just need some break in time. How long can you keep them before you have to return them. If you have 30 day's then you might want to give them some time and see how they sound after they break in. Just a thought.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

BrianAbington said:


> Might I recommend the Klipsch Heritage series?


You may. As my dealer did as well the only problem i have with Klipsch is that i'm not fond on horn tweeters. Maybe i could grow to like them if i gave them a shot. Tomorrow i'm heading up there to do some auditioning.:clap:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> Maybe they just need some break in time. How long can you keep them before you have to return them. If you have 30 day's then you might want to give them some time and see how they sound after they break in. Just a thought.


I did give them a great workout for 2 days running test tone discs on repeat and they are still lacking what the older ones had. I am gonna give them a run again tonight as the Twins are at grandma and grandpas so i should be able play with them for abit. Who knows maybe they will impress tonight.:dontknow:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

The different look between the series 6 and 7 is pretty drastic. If cosmetics is any gauge I guess its no surprise they would have different performance characteristics, though you wouldnt think it would be _worst_ performance :hide:


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

Here at our show room we find the v7 far better then v6 they dig deeper more dynamics and a true 3 way can't keep them in stock huge amount of v6,5 on consignment. Any complaints you should as your dealer for another set to compare I know if you live in the states there was a bad batch shipped (rumors) thought. Not sure if it was true.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Tooley said:


> Here at our show room we find the v7 far better then v6 they dig deeper more dynamics and a true 3 way can't keep them in stock huge amount of v6,5 on consignment. Any complaints you should as your dealer for another set to compare I know if you live in the states there was a bad batch shipped (rumors) thought. Not sure if it was true.


Never heard a rumor of lemon speakers but i supose it's possible.:dontknow: I believe the problem lies with the size of the drivers and the extention they aren't capable of.

I guess one point in this thread i want to make that they do not sound bad by any means it's just they are not able to play loud as the previous model that i believe dug way deeper as a sub was rarely used and played much louder and had absolutely no signs of strain at any volume level.:T


----------

